# henry hoover....he gone bang



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

yesterday whilst cleaning my car

henry started to smell funny........naughty henry

then he made a grinding noise.....oh no

poor old henry has died...he`s sucked his last

so performed an autopsy on him

poor old henry motor gone kaput and burnt out

so off to the bay of e and replacement motor ordered,,sunday afternoon

sunday teat time e mail motor for henry dispatched

then this morning less than 24hrs later...postie brings me a newheart and lungs for henry

open heart surgery performed...knew watching holby would come in useful

hurrahhh henry now sucking like abrand machine

welcome back ol fella

seriously

cracking service from the seller on ebay...top man...many thanks

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/111342625490?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

before .....poor henry



and happy henry.....


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

Henry lives to suck another day!


----------



## Skodacious (Jun 22, 2014)

I bet old Henry was a real trooper and kept smiling through the ordeal...


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

aye su:lol:cking like a good un


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

Cracking story Steve, just reading it bought a smile to my face!


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Pheww!! touch and go then Steve?? hope you've treated him to a good old sucking of the seats n floors!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Keep him off the Coke in the Future...:lol:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

Wouldnt he be permanently brain damaged now after those few days? Haha


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

thanks for all the letters and phone calls of support

henry is out of the woods and happily sucking crap up again


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Rebel007 said:


> Cracking story Steve, just reading it bought a smile to my face!


Me too! Nice one Steve! 
I have a George (Henry's big brother!) so will have to remember this.:thumb:

Cheers
Ben


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

George sends his regards, and is happy his little brother made a full recovery!


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Bad Steve you killed Henry you murderer.


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)




----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Holby :lol:


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Rebel007 said:


> Cracking story Steve, just reading it bought a smile to my face!


ditto


----------



## Hazza197 (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh day made cracking Steve.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear Henry has recovered...

...otherwise, it really would have SUCKED 

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Hetty hopes he's making a full recovery!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

henry thanks all his friends:wave::wave:

he has now made a full recovery and is picking up fine and dandy

but i now have another niggling issue

he lives in the garage with his big brother george

i think george is a bit jealous of all the attention young henry has been getting

as hes all green now with envy

might give a little service later,make hell feel better,hes been complaing of feeling sick

but that might be some dirty water hes drunk out of a dirty plasterers van last week


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

I can't believe you did not make the "fix my henry video", the one you did on the foam lance is a classic. .... http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/foru...d.php?t=304139
Michael


----------

